# Apple payment plan...



## Trip (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know if this is the right forum for this, but...

How do the apple payment plans work? I always see "$35 a month" or whatever, how does that work? Do they just give you the computer and you pay it off every month? Can somebody explain (preferably in detail) how it works?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 3, 2006)

its the same as getting a loan from your bank.  only the loan is through apple for their products.  so they have you fill out an online form, and then they do a credit check and decide if they will give you the loan.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 3, 2006)

Just FYI, but Apple's rates are atrocious (between 6% and 22%!!).  You'd be better off opening a line of credit via your local bank (where you could possibly get as low as 5%), puchasing the computer on the credit card, then paying that off.

I would advise against an Apple loan unless all other options are exhausted.

For more information:

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...C25EL9BB1MXs3YEm/3.0.19.7.0.8.3.55.17.0.1.3.7
(I don't know if that link will expire or not -- if so, simply select a computer to purchase, then click "Apple Credit Account" at the bottom of the page and navigate to "Terms and Conditions")


----------



## Trip (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info ElDiabloConCaca!


----------

